# Hand grinder for espresso



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Hello Chaps,

I am looking for some advice on the hand grinder front.

Having recently picked up a Classic, I am looking to upgrade the porlex. I would like to stay down the hand grinder route.

I'm looking at the lido E/ E-T and would like to ask peoples opinions on this in comparison to a hausgrind? I expect it to be used almost exclusively for espresso with only the occasional stove top.

Price wise I would like to stay this side of £200.

Thanks for all the advice on this great forum!

James


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

If you're not changing beans too often , I suggest a used Orphan Espresso Pharos V2. The grind from the Pharos is fabulous and for the money I believe it's unbeatable for espresso. You may get one on the forum for £200ish by placing a wanted request.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

+1 for the hausgrind, can't say I use mine that much , but from day one I've been impressed each and every time I have .

i have had a go with the Lido V2 as well and I would be quite happy with these also , build quality from what I could see without taking it apart was very good .

basicly you wouldn't be disappointed with either IMHO


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Is the Pharos easy to dose with? I'll get a wanted thread up


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> +1 for the hausgrind, can't say I use mine that much , but from day one I've been impressed each and every time I have .
> 
> i have had a go with the Lido V2 as well and I would be quite happy with these also , build quality from what I could see without taking it apart was very good .
> 
> basicly you wouldn't be disappointed with either IMHO


It does look good! I think I need some more reading up! What's the dosing like from the hausgrind? Just a simple catch pot at the bottom?


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Love the look of the hausgrind, can't find one for sale anywhere, only the feldgrind. Unsure on the handle on the feld, find it slips off all the time on the porlex


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

profondoblu said:


> Love the look of the hausgrind, can't find one for sale anywhere, only the feldgrind. Unsure on the handle on the feld, find it slips off all the time on the porlex


I have both Porlex & Feldgrind, never had the Feldgrind handle come off during grinding. I can't think of a better grinder with regards to the feeling of tight tolerances than the Feld.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

That's great to know! Feld grind is looking promising since it's for sale in a couple of places. Has anyone used one of these and a lido E?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

profondoblu said:


> That's great to know! Feld grind is looking promising since it's for sale in a couple of places. Has anyone used one of these and a lido E?


Yes, but not for espresso.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Yes, but not for espresso.


Are you saying you haven't used it for espresso or would recommend it for espresso?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have used both for brewed, Lido E is designed for more control (compared to Lido 2 & 3) over the espresso range (but, of course, it does coarser grinds too).

Do you have a specific question that relates to these 2?


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

From what I can gather both give similar quality grind output. Would you agree with this?

I think the dial on the feld looks much more useable than on the lido, is this the case or is the locking ring/adjustment of the lido also very simple?

Do you prefer one over the other for grinding? Specifically grind time, ease of grind, quality of grind, not in that order of importance of course!

They look to me to be similar grinders at a similar price so finally which one would you buy? Or are they really that close?


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

profondoblu said:


> Is the Pharos easy to dose with? I'll get a wanted thread up


It's excellent for single dosing and has almost zero retention, I dosed mine with 18g which was quick to hand grind at between 30-40 turns with dark roasted beans.

There is some faffing about shaking the grounds out, however, it was quicker to get 18g out of the Pharos than it takes on my Compak K10 pro barista which has the same size 68mm burrs. The K10 grinds it wthout any effort and in quick time but it takes longer for me to sweep the chute, switch it on again, sweep the chute again etc... to get out 18g and it retains more than the Pharos.

The Pharos is brilliant for hand grinding espresso in my experience, I would only want want to use it with the bench dogs, or better still Snakehips moded base plate, to hold the grinder in place when grinding. I found it a straightforward and enjoyable grinder to use, YMMV.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

GerryM said:


> It's excellent for single dosing and has almost zero retention, I dosed mine with 18g which was quick to hand grind at between 30-40 turns with dark roasted beans.
> 
> There is some faffing about shaking the grounds out, however, it was quicker to get 18g out of the Pharos than it takes on my Compak K10 pro barista which has the same size 68mm burrs. The K10 grinds it wthout any effort and in quick time but it takes longer for me to sweep the chute, switch it on again, sweep the chute again etc... to get out 18g and it retains more than the Pharos.
> 
> The Pharos is brilliant for hand grinding espresso in my experience, I would only want want to use it with the bench dogs, or better still Snakehips moded base plate, to hold the grinder in place when grinding. I found it a straightforward and enjoyable grinder to use, YMMV.


Any chance your selling yours


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

profondoblu said:


> From what I can gather both give similar quality grind output. Would you agree with this?
> 
> I think the dial on the feld looks much more useable than on the lido, is this the case or is the locking ring/adjustment of the lido also very simple?
> 
> ...


The adjustment on the Feld is simpler & more intuatiative, locking ring on the Lido is fine...but I do prefer the Feld adjustment. Ease of grinding is similar, Lido is physically larger, but light for it's size, speed of grinding is comparable, I doubt you'd realise a difference in grind quality.

If I was never going to grind more than 35g at a time, I'd go for the Feld. Yesterday I ground 200g of coffee, so the Lido was the natural choice.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

profondoblu said:


> Any chance your selling yours


I sold it on the forum a few weeks ago, imagined at the time I'd regret selling it and I do. I wish I'd kept even just for taking away camping, the K10 is way too big for that and doesn't work without an electrical hook up!!


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

MWJB said:


> The adjustment on the Feld is simpler & more intuatiative, locking ring on the Lido is fine...but I do prefer the Feld adjustment. Ease of grinding is similar, Lido is physically larger, but light for it's size, speed of grinding is comparable, I doubt you'd realise a difference in grind quality.
> 
> If I was never going to grind more than 35g at a time, I'd go for the Feld. Yesterday I ground 200g of coffee, so the Lido was the natural choice.


I think I'll go the Feld route, I tend to at most have 2 coffees a day. So think the Feld will possibly suit my needs more!

Thanks for all your advice I'll report back when it arrives!

Now off to Dear Greens!


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Feld ordered from Dear Greens. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I would agree with what's been said about the Pharos.

It's a great grinder at any price point. There used to be a couple of members on here who seemed to have deep pockets and I'm sure could afford a good grinder but chose to partner their Lodiniums with the Pharos.

The downside is that there's a lot of faff involved in getting every last bit of grinds out of the chute. Some people hardly bother about this at all and for others it's been a total deal breaker and they've sold it on within weeks. I think you'd be fine with your past experience of hand grinders.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah, I see you've already ordered the feld.

I hope it suits you. I've no experience of that personally.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

cold war kid said:


> Ah, I see you've already ordered the feld.
> 
> I hope it suits you. I've no experience of that personally.


Thanks for the words on the grinder.

I needed one soon so thought I'd get the feld. Should a Pharos come along for sale I may well pick it up also out of pure interest to try against the feld. I have a sage paired with my la pavoni at work which I'm sure would like the change going on what everyone else has said about the Pharos!

Looking forward to the adventure of trying a few different hand grinders and whether I can notice the difference between them!

That's an interesting point about the Londinium and the Pharos as that's the machine I aspire to own one day!


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

I use a Kinu M47

Really pleased with it,easy to dial in and with a 10 year warranty can't go wrong with it,they are fairly new to the market and not well known though.

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2016/12/28/kinu-grinders-put-another-quality-option-in-consumers-hands/

And a review from Home Barista

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/kinu-grinders-t43335.html


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Doru, where did you buy yours from? Could you recommend a website which stocks them?


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

I've bought it through espressoman.ro a coffee website like this one,they had a discount for they'r existing members at that time.

Best way is to give them a shout on facebook https://m.facebook.com/Kinugrinders/?locale2=en_GB

or here http://www.kinugrinders.com/offline/ but their website is not open yet,from what I understand it will be active in January 2017


----------



## leozava (Jan 4, 2017)

I have both the feldgrind and the helor 101. grind quality is awesome with both grinders but I personally prefer the helor


----------



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

How does the Helor grind at coarse settings ?


----------

